# How to reset "short circuit" counter in FEM



## 4everkidd (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have been having some issues with my F80 M3 leading back to unplugging the exhaust flap control motors and leaving them hanging. Water+salt and the plug ends corroded and "shorted" apparently.

I still have full communication with the FEM module through ESYS, but I cannot reset the fault through Ista+ as seen below.

The BMW dealer of course wants to replace the FEM module at $1600 with labor :thumbdwn: I have no issue paying to have this done after I have checked all the boxes, however these techs didn't even check the fuses.

Can anyone help with how to reset a short circuit related to the FEM module?



Additionally: The car has been coded for Anti-dazzle lights. I do have the LED light package, however I do not have the convenience package (so no button on stalk) and therefore it doesn't work. Could this have caused the issue?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

*How to reset ...*

I have answered on the other forum, but I thought that its useful to share the results here too. My curiosity got the better of me, and I am glad to have found how to do it! (this isnt a guide and is meant for people that know how to use tool32). I haven't tested the reset, as my car's counters are all 0. Hope that works for you :thumbup:


```
Read stuff: 
-apiJob("FEM_20","status_lesen","ARG;KLEMMENSTEUERUNG_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG","")
-apiJob("FEM_20","status_lesen","ARG;_KLEMMENSTEUERUNG_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG_ZAEHLER","")
```


```
Reset the suckers: choose the driver in the ARG wert
apiJob("FEM_20","steuern_routine","ARG;KLEMMENSTEUERUNG_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG_RESET;STR;Treiber KL15N2","")
```
The reset result codes tend to indicate that once the max number of short circuits reached (Fault 8040B8), you have to replace the SG, unsure if SG is ECU ...


> 0: Reset completed successfully
> 1: Reset not possible - Maximum number of short circuits reached -> SG exchange necessary
> 255: Reset is not performed because permanent short-circuit shutdown is not active


Readout from my car (all 0)

```
Job to read the status of the short circuit counters:
apiJob("FEM_20","status_lesen","ARG;KLEMMENSTEUERUNG_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG","")
                  
  STAT_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG_TREIBER_15N1_AKTIV = 0                      
  STAT_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG_TREIBER_15N2_AKTIV = 0                      
  STAT_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG_TREIBER_KL301_AKTIV = 0                      
  STAT_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG_TREIBER_KL302_AKTIV = 0
```


```
Job to read max counters
apiJob("FEM_20","status_lesen","ARG;_KLEMMENSTEUERUNG_KURZSCHLUSSABSCHALTUNG_ZAEHLER","")
                                       
  STAT_TREIBER_15N1_ZAEHLER_COUNT_MAX_WERT = 3.000000E+004
  STAT_TREIBER_15N1_ZAEHLER_KS_RESTARTS_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_15N1_ZAEHLER_KS_KL15_CYCLES_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_15N2_ZAEHLER_COUNT_MAX_WERT = 3.000000E+004
  STAT_TREIBER_15N2_ZAEHLER_KS_RESTARTS_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_15N2_ZAEHLER_KS_KL15_CYCLES_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30BACSM_ZAEHLER_COUNT_MAX_WERT = 3.000000E+004
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30BACSM_ZAEHLER_KS_RESTARTS_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30BACSM_ZAEHLER_KS_KL15_CYCLES_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30B1_ZAEHLER_COUNT_MAX_WERT = 3.000000E+004
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30B1_ZAEHLER_KS_RESTARTS_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30B1_ZAEHLER_KS_KL15_CYCLES_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30B2_ZAEHLER_COUNT_MAX_WERT = 3.000000E+004
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30B2_ZAEHLER_KS_RESTARTS_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_TREIBER_KL30B2_ZAEHLER_KS_KL15_CYCLES_WERT = 0.000000E+000
  STAT_KODIERUNG_RESTARTS_WERT    = 1.000000E+001
  STAT_KODIERUNG_KL15_CYCLES_WERT = 1.400000E+001
  STAT_KODIERUNG_RESTARTS_EINH    = -
```


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

We're you able to do this.. my footwell and ambient don't work..
The car was rebuilt and battery got shorted..


----------



## magicyuan (Sep 11, 2013)

I can do it,PM me and sent me TV


----------



## e90f30tj (Sep 6, 2020)

Sorry to bring a dead post alive, but did you get it reset? I know aboulfad said after so many it requires SG replacement? My angel eyes do not function on passenger side, wiring harness got cut, recently I respliced but they don't turn on figured I need to reset short circuit counter, would hate to have to replace ECU, as car runs and drives without any other issues. 


aboulfad said:


> *How to reset ...*
> 
> I have answered on the other forum, but I thought that its useful to share the results here too. My curiosity got the better of me, and I am glad to have found how to do it! (this isnt a guide and is meant for people that know how to use tool32). I haven't tested the reset, as my car's counters are all 0. Hope that works for you ?
> 
> ...


----------

